# Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US



## luv4skating (Jul 23, 2008)

I was told this car is a Euro Spec Grey Market Import out of Canada, this car has 80,100 miles and is in very nice condition, it has all of the Options availible for a 1998 Audi A6 Quatrro, my question is: Were the Audi's made for the US market differant than the cars bought in Europe and made for Europe, I was told that there are slight dfferances in the two cars, such as this car has 16 inch alloys with slightly flared fenders for them, European Xenon headlights, I was told that the headlight lens is a Euro style headlight so it is slightly differant than the ones made in the US, stainless steel exhaust with the end pipes hidden under the rearend, does anyone know anything about this, what are the differances in Audi''''s made for Europe and the ones made for the US if any.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (luv4skating)*

The biggest and most significant differences between European and North American models are these:
-Bumpers are larger for North America than for Europe
-Head and tail lights made for DOT specs instead of ECE specs
-License plate panel w/fog lights in the trunk lid is different to accomodate the differently sized lisence plate in North America vs Europe
-Instruments in Imperial units instead of Metric units (may not apply to Canada)


----------



## luv4skating (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (PerL)*

Thanks for the reply, I really can't tell about the bumpers, I need to see another 98 A6 next to the one I'm getting, as for the headlights they are Xenon, and I'm not sure if in 1998 Audi offered the Xenon headlights as an option in the US, as for the License plate panel w/fog lights in the trunk lid is different to accomodate the differently sized lisence plate in North America vs Europe, I don't think that is the way my car is setup, as I'm sure the person that bought the car told the Audi dealer in Germany that the car was going to the US, and I have to find out about the Instruments in Imperial units instead of Metric units.


----------



## luv4skating (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (luv4skating)*

And Perl, Your 99 A6 is a Euro Model correct?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (luv4skating)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv4skating* »_Thanks for the reply, I really can't tell about the bumpers, I need to see another 98 A6 next to the one I'm getting,

At least the front bumper is a couple of inches longer on the US model compared to the European model.

_Quote »_ as for the headlights they are Xenon, and I'm not sure if in 1998 Audi offered the Xenon headlights as an option in the US, 

I'm pretty sure they did.

_Quote »_and I have to find out about the Instruments in Imperial units instead of Metric units. 

Pretty easy to tell, speed in mph vs km/h, temp in F or C, fuel in liters or gallons.

_Quote, originally posted by *luv4skating* »_And Perl, Your 99 A6 is a Euro Model correct?
'
It is, of course, as I live in Europe.


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (luv4skating)*

do you have the 4.2l motor. i heard that the fenders got flared on the v8 cars. my exhust is hidden behind the bumper, with the down tips.


----------



## luv4skating (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (cd1121)*

I have the 2.8L 30V.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (cd1121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cd1121* »_do you have the 4.2l motor. i heard that the fenders got flared on the v8 cars. my exhust is hidden behind the bumper, with the down tips.

True, the V8 models (A6 4.2, S6 and RS6) had wider fenders and a wider track than the 4- and 6-cylinder cars. All pre-facelift models had hidden exhaust tips, while the exhaust tips are visible on the facelift models.


----------



## luv4skating (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (PerL)*

What years are facelift and pre-facelift models?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 Quatrro bought in Germany shipped to the US (luv4skating)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv4skating* »_What years are facelift and pre-facelift models?

Pre-facelift are 1998 through 2001, facelift are 2002 to 2004/05.


----------

